# Keep substrates separate



## Taz3528 (6 Feb 2014)

Hi

I’m setting up a new planted tank using a 2cm layer of Dennerle’s Deponit substrate topped by a 5cm layer of gravel (all straightforward so far) and would like have an area of sand for corys approx 2cm deep.  To keep the Deponit/Gravel separate from the sand I’m planning to use a strip of acrylic bent to shape and siliconed to the tank bottom.  The dilemma is how to raise the sand substrate by +/- 3cm safely to blend/level its top with that of the gravel’s.

I’ve considered and discarded a number of options: polystyrene (floats, breaks up, safety?), slate tiles or glass (heavy, difficult to shape), “egg crate” (anaerobic pockets) and would appreciate any alternative suggestions from the forum.

Thanks


----------



## BigTom (6 Feb 2014)

Sorry if I'm missing something but why not just have the sand 5cm deep?


----------



## Taz3528 (6 Feb 2014)

S'truth that was quick!  From what I've read elsewhere corys seem to do best in a substrate up to 2cm, also past experience using deep sand was not good (anaerobic, blanket algae, etc) - but that may be 'cos I didn't stir it enough.  I'm not planning to plant the sand substrate, except for for may be plants attached to rock/wood.
Nevertheless, happy to be guide by the experience/advice of others...


----------



## BigTom (6 Feb 2014)

Personally I've never had issues with fairly deep sand and never stir it. Can't imagine the corys have any idea how much sand is underneath them either!

Otherwise I'm sure someone will have an ingenious idea or two.


----------

